# Winter Storage



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Is it best to keep the slides in or out during the winter storage?







We will be winterizing this weekend and she will be kept in the garage.

Thanks and TGIF!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Gary,

I would have to say your slides should be retracted. Unless you are bracing the slide from below, long term storage is going to put alot of strain on the slide and trailer frames.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I asked my dealer when I first bought the trailer that same question... he said that the rubber gaskets that protects and insulates the slides are NOT designed for permanent opening unless you protect them with additional silicon or protect ant...

I would also think that you would run a much much greater risk of small critters getting in the trailer if the trailer sides were constantly open...

well its off to the 4th largest outlet mall in the world to watch the wife spend my hard earned money as we overnight a couple of nights at an RV park near the mall --

thank God for beer...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WHAT!?!* Texas and only the worlds '4th' largest mall?

Man, Ghosty, you guys are slipping!









Have a great weekend, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The sad part is out there somewhere there is some poor husband being dragged to the world's first, second or third largest mall -- and he ain't going to have an OUTBACK with him to relax in while his wife and kids shop...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ghosty,

Enjoy the nice, quite peace.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> The sad part is out there somewhere there is some poor husband being dragged to the world's first, second or third largest mall -- and he ain't going to have an OUTBACK with him to relax in while his wife and kids shop...
> [snapback]63490[/snapback]​


You must live right. Sure enough my wife wants to go to the outlet mall in Castle Rock this weekend


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Now back to our regularly scheduled program.

Slides in for storage.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

*You've got a garage big enough for an Outback!* *WOW*









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crawfish,

Not only big enough for an Outback... But for an Outback *with the slides out!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> *You've got a garage big enough for an Outback!* *WOW*


Yeah, well, when he gets done with it, it will be bigger than the house. And the DH is putting a 2nd floor in it. He built it for the Outback. It is 36x36 with 14+' walls.

I wanted a garage attached to the house for the cars, but he wins, a detached garage for the Outback and his toys. But, hey, I get to clean out my closets AND have storage for my Christmas boxes. PLUS, a place to send him when I want him out of the house.

Thanks guys for the advise. I will pull the slide in.

You all have a GREAT Monday!

-Kim


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Ditto Doug and others, I would say in b/c of strain, and wear on gaskets...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

If my storage was outside, I would not keep the slide out. If inside, I think it would be optional. Mine is inside and I keep the slide out, but mostly because I remove the battery and on occassion I want to use the 5 while it's in storage. I also keep the awning extended to prevent any mildew. I would not put any blocks or bracing under the slide for fear of losing some tire pressure and doing serious damage.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

When yall get through with the garage, I know everybody will want to see pictures.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Kim,

Sounds like an awful fine "dog house" to send him to. Not many around like that (with a great Outback in it). sunny


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I kinda wanted to leave the queen slide out, only to access the kitchen area anytime without having to go thru the master suite as I keep the fridge doors open.

I will work on getting pictures posted.

It took 2.5 hours, but we winterized her last night for the first time. Learned a lot about her. Some mods that must be made.

Question: Does the antifreeze stain the Porcelain toliet or the bathtub?







I have antifreeze sitting in the toilet but I did wipe out the tub.

Thanks again!

-Kim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have never had it stain.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, well, when he gets done with it, it will be bigger than the house. And the DH is putting a 2nd floor in it. He built it for the Outback. It is 36x36 with 14+' walls.

I wanted a garage attached to the house for the cars, but he wins, a detached garage for the Outback and his toys. But, hey, I get to clean out my closets AND have storage for my Christmas boxes. PLUS, a place to send him when I want him out of the house.

-Kim
[snapback]63732[/snapback]​[/quote]

I would beg to be sent to the doghouse if I had one like that. Hey, maybe that's his plan!?

-Matt


----------

